# bed sores and honey



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

*PS*

While I am excited about the effectiveness of raw honey, I have to let you know another piece of the puzzle: my friend also quit smoking in that time, which I am sure made a huge difference as well.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Faith is the Key*

Hey, but it worked. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, there are many things we can do to help ourselves, and others. But it all starts with believing in ourselves and the healing power of our own bodies.

We have been conditioned to believe that we will surely die if we don't seek professional help IMMEDIATELY. That fear is our enemy. It is the opposite of the confidence we should have, the faith we should have and the determination to at least TRY something.

Maybe honey is also an excellant freind to have when quitting the cigarettes?

I would rather have a beehive than a drug store any day!

Cheers,


----------

